

How to Speed Up Your Windows 7 - akgandhi
http://www.techdistance.com/2012/03/how-to-speed-up-your-windows-7.html

======
tripzilch
rrrrrright.

> in Start up tab there is a list of programs that are run on every start up.
> Remove those programs from start up. After that go into the services tab and
> uncheck useless services. By default windows 7 starts with lots of useless
> services, disable it.

DISABLE ALL THE STARTUP SERVICES!! :)

Also, did you know that the desktop backgrounds provided by Microsoft on
install apparently are less performance intensive than other backgrounds? Me
neither!

------
mackyinc
Already knew this things but thanks for the share.

